
Universities Race to Nurture Startup Founders of the Future - daegloe
http://nytimes.com/2015/12/29/technology/universities-race-to-nurture-start-up-founders-of-the-future.html
======
BadassFractal
I don't get it. What is it about startups that makes them special compared to
all other forms of bringing change to the world?

Look, as a startup founder, I am a fan of what I do, but I'd be skeptical of
saying that mine is the only (or the best) way to accomplish change. It's one
of the many ways of starting a business, so what?

There are so many ways to skin this cat, and it feels like startups are seeing
this much push only because the media absolutely loves this space. Why is the
next Mark Zuckerberg a major area of focus for a university?

Is it a power law thing? Is one charitable Zuckerberg a better ROI for
humanity than 100000 quality graduates?

~~~
hayksaakian
Trendiness, Hotness, etc.

It'll all come crashing down once the economy busts.

------
hblanks
[http://harpers.org/archive/2015/09/the-neoliberal-
arts/](http://harpers.org/archive/2015/09/the-neoliberal-arts/)

------
godzillabrennus
Some things cannot be taught in what we consider a classroom.

Maybe they could start a new kind of school. A place with some enhanced
programs that set you up for years of sleep deprivation and stressful
situations to prepare for years of the same kind of lifestyle.

Then they would actually be teaching what it's like to start a company.

------
sjg007
If some entrepreneurs can raise money from the alumni and university to pay
for their tuition in retrospect, more power to them!

Most importantly, the University should cater to all types and advance the
mission of creating an educated civil society.

